# Went to a concert alone.



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I even made a bunch of jokes to the people around me, who laughed. I saw amon amarth, trivium, and children of bodom. Very good show.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wituckius,

Sorry, I have no clue who those bands are, but I am glad you had a good time. Way to go on handling it by yourself!


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Cool, some of my friends are going to that tour but I can't.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

That's great! I always wish I could go to concerts, but I can never bring myself to do it.


----------



## dust (May 12, 2005)

yaw! three cheers for successful social endeavors!


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

thats great, nice work :cig


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

That is fantastically wonderful.

Sounds like you had fun. Always a plus. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I take singer is like a Neil Diamond, Frank Sinatra, Tony Bennet))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------

